# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Gia đình là số 1

## thienvietjsc001

Bên vách tường...

Nghe và lại khóc, có lẽ cũng bởi em quá gần chị, 1 vách tường và vài tiếng đồng hồ thôi. Lúc em tỉnh táo nhất cũng là lúc chị nghỉ ngơi sau 1 ngày tất bật. chẳng biết từ bao giờ, em sinh hoạt theo cái kiểu trái thói như vậy. Khi 2 giấc ngủ khác giờ, khi 2 ánh đèn thay nhau bật, tắt cũng là lúc nối dài thêm cảm xúc.

Sống chung dưới 1 mái nhà và đôi khi chung 1 dòng suy nghĩ. Em gặp chị như gặp lại những kí ức xưa cũ “ngày bão nổi”, gặp lại 1 “gia đình mênh mông” mà “chật trội hạnh phúc”,1 gia đình “nhiều mái nhà” vì xa cách nhau và có lẽ vì trái tim người không đủ ấm. Em ghen tị với những cảm xúc bình dị của chị, chỉ bởi vì em không đủ dũng cảm để yêu. Ba đi rồi và em chưa bao giờ dám nói 1 lời yêu thương với mẹ, với người phụ nữ quan trọng nhất cuộc đời em. Bao nhiêu năm rồi vẫn thế, chỉ im lặng và…

“Lại những lúc ngu si như thế này, lại những dòng tâm sự vớ vẩn như thế này, quen mất rồi sao đó, phản xạ tự nhiên, chỉ biết viết vào đây thôi. Có điều gì đó nặng nề, có cái gì đó mỏi mệt, con cũng không biết, không gọi tên được, không kể ra đươc…khóc cũng chẳng biết vì cái gì mà vẫn khóc, vẫn tự dưng làm, 1 mình và đau đớn, 1 góc ban công bé tí đủ mọi chức năng bất thường, đều là những điều muốn giấu diếm…
Dạo này con hay gọi về cho mẹ, đặc biệt những lúc như thế này luôn muốn thế, dù không phải thói quen, chưa bao giờ quen cả, chưa bao giờ con tâm sự với mẹ điều gì cả, gọi về chỉ là kể vài chuyện vui vui, hỏi han vài câu thường ngày, thời tiết, sức khỏe. Từ ngày xưa, lúc bắt đầu cái tuổi muốn được tâm sự, cần được lắng nghe, con đã phải xa mẹ, đã học cách giữ kín trong lòng, đã học cách im lặng để tồn tại, đã học cách khóc và viết. Con đã đọc rất nhiều những mẩu chuyện và khao khát được như thế, như những đứa trẻ con nước ngoài, nhưng con là con với cuộc sống của con, ở đây, rất xa mơ tưởng đó, vì thế phải học cách không cần, không cần tình thương của ba, của mẹ, không có đâu, nên chấp nhận. Con chỉ làm được thế thôi, không dám đấu tranh, không ngăn cản được đau lòng, yếu đuối vì thế mà chỉ biết đứng nhìn “1 gia đình chia đôi”. Để rồi cũng chỉ biết nghĩ tiêu cực như thế, mạnh mẽ chỉ đủ để nhờ vả, nương tựa vào những tiêu cực đó mà tồn tại. Con đã từng cứng cỏi lắm, tưởng như chẳng có gì có thể quật ngã được nữa, vậy mà bao giông tố đi qua con vẫn không khắc phục được hậu quả của nó, để lại 1 vết thương lòng không chịu lành. Con đã từng chững chạc đến già nua, vậy mà giờ sợ trưởng thành, những tưởng tất cả đã kết thúc rồi, đã xa như cổ tích, xưa như trái đất rồi nỗi đau đó, những tưởng trở về nhà, về nơi đó khi không còn tiếng cãi vã, đánh đập, khóc lóc, không còn những cơn đau quằn quại thì cũng sẽ không còn nước mắt, không còn ám ảnh, vậy mà vẫn không thể bình yên… lỗi lầm, trách cứ và khoảng cách, yêu thương, tha thứ cũng lại càng nới rộng hơn những khoảng cách, cứ xa dần, rất xa… con không biết tình cảm là gì nữa?

Con gọi về cho mẹ, không phải kể cho mẹ nghe nhưng điều nặng trĩu trong lòng, không hề có ý nghĩ đó, cầm điện thoại lên, chỉ đơn giản để gọi về, để nghe giọng mẹ, để muốn nó trở thành thân quen, để không quên như con đã từng quên Ba của con- 1 hình ảnh nhạt nhòa trong kí ức, để 1 lúc nào đó không phải bất giác nhận ra mình thiếu thốn. Con gọi về để cảm giác gia đình không vụt khỏi tầm tay, không rời xa con, chỉ cần cầm điện thoại lên con sẽ lại cảm nhận được nó, đó là hạnh phúc. Con ước gì có được nhiều ngày khỏe để gọi về khoe với mẹ “hôm nay con thấy dễ chịu hơn mẹ ạ”, thích thế biết bao… Người Mẹ tốt nhất trên đời, chẳng có ai được như mẹ đâu, con nói thế không phải chỉ vì con là con gái mẹ, mà thực sự là vậy, tốt đến ngốc nghếch, cam chịu… dù mẹ không giỏi nói chuyện, tâm sự như những người mẹ con đọc trong sách, mẹ không cho con những lời khuyên con cần, không sẻ chia cùng con những vui buồn trong cuộc sống như từ xưa đến giờ vẫn thế. Đôi khi nói chuyện với mẹ con thấy ngại ngần, gượng gạo, với các chị cũng vậy, có lúc thấy sợ sẽ nói lung tung nữa, nhưng con đang học cách nói… vì đó là gia đình… Con luôn muốn có điều gì đó tốt đẹp, 1 thành tích gì đó để khoe với mẹ, mẹ sẽ không khen, hình như chưa từng khen con, có lẽ với mẹ con phải được như vậy, nhưng con biết mẹ vui, vì thế mà con cố gắng, cố và cố, rồi tự nhiên mặc định cho mình mục tiêu phải sống như thế, nếu không con chỉ là 1 đứa thất bại, có những lúc rất mệt mỏi và cả những lúc đau, con chỉ muốn vứt bỏ tất cả, kết thúc tất cả, con ước gì con không phải sống cuộc đời của con nữa, nhưng con không đủ dũng cảm để làm thế, chỉ biết giằng xé suy nghĩ, tâm trạng của bản thân mình thôi, rồi lại thiếp đi, tỉnh dậy, cố gắng cười những khi con có thể tạm quên đi, những khi suy nghĩ tạm không ùa về xây xước trong lòng.

Con ước gì chúng ta đủ gần gũi để có thể được lắng nghe những điều muốn, rất muốn tâm sự lúc này, thèm được kể, thèm được trút bỏ hết những gánh nặng, thèm được tha thứ…”

Với em những điều tưởng chừng rất bình dị tại sao xa xỉ thế, những điều tưởng chừng rất dễ dàng sao lại khó khăn đến vậy. Viết cho “bà già xi-tin” của em, cho chính mình và cho những cảm xúc không kịp lớn vào mùa bão tố. Em sẽ lại gọi về cho mẹ để yêu và được yêu… khi còn có thể…

Yêu và cảm ơn chị!

----------

